
‘No Way to Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens - ecopoesis
http://www.theonion.com/article/no-way-prevent-says-only-nation-where-regularly-ha-51444
======
mdpopescu
Meanwhile in Ireland...

[http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/gardai-concerned-at-
ala...](http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/gardai-concerned-at-alarming-
rise-in-knife-crime-as-murders-double-30640666.html)

